# Another snow foam not working thread



## dcampbell42 (May 4, 2011)

*Another snow foam not working thread *FIXED**

so as the title suggests, snow foam lance not working, only had 3 or 4 months from autobrite

took it apart and cleaned it all out

put back together and now its spraying water everywere, and did everything as the service guide on here told me to do

is my only option to buy a new one and just accept the fact thats the reason its not working is a mystery? its definatly not the powerwasher

any help appreciated guys


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

When I use my lance , I don't fill it up, 1 litre of wash solution is simply too much for a car.
Anyways once the solution is applied to the car, I run the nozzle for a few seconds until clear water is coming out, I have never had to pull the lance apart, and the lance works fine as it did when I got it in february :thumb:


----------



## dcampbell42 (May 4, 2011)

i have taken mine apart and cleaned it yet its still not producing foam


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

3-4 months it is pretty new. I would speak with the seller, if nothing else you might get a GOGW.

Edit
On re reading, just seen you got it from Autobrite, I am sure if you speak to them they will assist.


----------



## dcampbell42 (May 4, 2011)

who on here is in charge of autobrite??


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

dcampbell42 said:


> who on here is in charge of autobrite??


They have their own link in the traders section. Just to be sure, did you order it from them. Sometimes it can be like a vacuum cleaner being called a Hoover if you know what I mean.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

spraying water everywhere? Did you PTFE every joint when you put it back together? If it was not spraying everywhere before it suggests you reassembled it wrong. :lol:


----------



## dcampbell42 (May 4, 2011)

Bero said:


> spraying water everywhere? Did you PTFE every joint when you put it back together? If it was not spraying everywhere before it suggests you reassembled it wrong. :lol:


to be quite honest i didnt PTFE every joint i dont even know what that is, but it wasnt working even before it was taken apart

it was clean as a whistle when taken apart too including the metal guage


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

You might want to have a look at THIS thread.

Fish


----------



## dcampbell42 (May 4, 2011)

Fish said:


> You might want to have a look at THIS thread.
> 
> Fish


i followed this guide and hasnt helped


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

I have to say I'm totally put off snow foaming, I brought a gun from AB and it lasted 9 months which by my estimate allowing for holidays etc is less than 30 washes !!. Now I know that all these lances look to be the same so it probably not just AB but surely they should have some a) warranty and b) care instructions. 

Mine looks to have come with neither. If AB wish to repair it for me foc I would be delighted please feel free to avail me of your customer service. If not then I NOT would recomend snowfoaming to anyone unless you are told that the lance is a dispossible item !! 

I have probably 8lts of their snowfoam gathering dust !!


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

did you put new thread tape on the joints? sounds like water escaping from the joints with you saying water spraying everywhere. thread tape can be bought cheap from any hardware shop.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

INWARD123 said:


> I have to say I'm totally put off snow foaming, I brought a gun from AB and it lasted 9 months which by my estimate allowing for holidays etc is less than 30 washes !!. Now I know that all these lances look to be the same so it probably not just AB but surely they should have some a) warranty and b) care instructions.
> 
> Mine looks to have come with neither. If AB wish to repair it for me foc I would be delighted please feel free to avail me of your customer service. If not then I NOT would recomend snowfoaming to anyone unless you are told that the lance is a dispossible item !!
> 
> I have probably 8lts of their snowfoam gathering dust !!


I understand what you are saying, although, yes instructions would be good for those that bother to read them obviously you would, but many would not, sometimes it is difficult to assist without pics n vids (they are not difficult to do,and it's not if the pics or vids have to be submitted for an art gallery prize 
It would be nice to see some vids of snowfoam fails as we see many success vids, but we don't know if the failures are due to user error? 
I too have had my lance since February and it is still working fine it was from AB , at the moment all I can conclude is that some folk are adopting techinques and methods that are cleary not best practice 
PTFE tape, essential for even basic plumbing methods :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

polt said:


> did you put new thread tape on the joints? sounds like water escaping from the joints with you saying water spraying everywhere. thread tape can be bought cheap from any hardware shop.


Yes, from as little as under 50p, but even at £2 it's not expensive for the benefits of use :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Have to echo a few people here, if you'd ptfe'd all the joints then I'm positive you wouldn't have 'water spraying everywhere'.
Check that the rubber seal in the brass cap that the bottle screws into it there and isn't split or damaged.
Check the bottle itself for cracks or splits.
Also check the pick-up hose (that goes into the bottle) isn't damaged or blocked.
Is the lance mounting properly onto the pressure washer's fitting properly? Is the o-ring sealing or not, is it damaged?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

dcampbell42 said:


> to be quite honest i didnt PTFE every joint i dont even know what that is, but it wasnt working even before it was taken apart
> 
> it was clean as a whistle when taken apart too including the metal guage


Maybe you have fixed the cause but you've def have introduced another problem with lack of PTFE. Look for this in the plumbing dept. of any store: -










dissemble and reassemble with a couple wraps of PTFE on all the threads.


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

Don't forget when you apply tread tape it goes with the thread or it won't seal. Your best with 577 liquid ptfe it works alot better it's a little bit more to buy but it will not leak at all. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using my fingers and thumb.


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

All helpful to the guy BUT when buying something for 50 quid it should have been assembled with ptfe in the first place!

I would not be without my lance BUT they are hellish expensive for what they are..............................:detailer:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

maersk said:


> All helpful to the guy BUT when buying something for 50 quid *it should have been assembled with ptfe in the first place!*
> 
> I would not be without my lance BUT they are hellish expensive for what they are..............................:detailer:


It would have had a liquid type sealant on the thread, this would need to be re-applied upon re-assembly :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, mine had no tape, but a 'loctite' type sealer.


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

I use the 577 every week in work on all types of pipe work like compression fitting need something to seal them even if it a fiber joint or rubber brass pipe is one hard pipe to seal so I would expect it to have something on it 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using my fingers and thumb.


----------



## Bezza (Oct 6, 2010)

This may be a little late, but when I bought my foam lance from Autobrite I read lots of stories of horror about them getting blocked and not working. I have fitted a little filter on the pipe which fits in the bottle.
EVERY single time I use it when I have finished I remove the bottle, rinse it thoroughly, fill with clean water and re-attach. Then I use the clean water to rinse through the lance until it goes clear, I even turn the dial all the way either way (don't know why, just in case).
I also give it a quick rinse on the outside.
So far so good!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

dont mean to sound condescending here...

is it spraying water out the joints? or is it a very random crazy/spray going everywhere out the end of the lance?

if the latter then turn the long black part on the spray end of the lance.. this adjusts the pattern.

if its spraying out the joints then take apart and use ptfe tape/liquid.

INWARD123... My snowfoam lance has seen atleast 50 uses and still works like new.. possiblity that you need to disassemble and clean the gauze, or it could be a limescale problem if you live in a area with very hard water


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Just for some of the posters, this is a vid of what I do once I finsih foaming a car (click pic to play vid)


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

I have never done that with mine and it's been fine upto now. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using my fingers and thumb.


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree with bezza and avanti, just run some clean water through when your finished with it to make sure it clean, people say its £50 and doesn't last long, if you'd spent £50 on a wax or something, your take care of it, make sure no bits went in it, maybe keep it in the fridge etc, whats different about a lance. Just needs to be cleaned after each wash and looked after as you would any other piece of your detailing kit . just my 2p worth.
Oh and mine still works as good as the day I bought it and it was bought from Ab but I clean mine after every use :thumb:


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

got mine last october and it has been used almost every day since several times easch day, its been knocked dropped ( then cleaned ) bashed ad abused and yet its still working :detailer: the other day it acted up for the 1st time ( wasnt foaming, more like a soapy formulation coming from the end ) but I stripped then rebuilt it and it was fine again, dunno what was up with it tbh I can only suggest you try the same and as others have mentioned, buy some threadlock or plumbers tape:thumb:


----------



## dcampbell42 (May 4, 2011)

even though i soaked the metal guaze (which looked clean) in fairy liquid for a few minutes then rinsed, it may need something stronger maybe raw g101 or iron x

the other thing i can do is put plumbers tape on every joint and if none of the above work, at £40 for a few months autobrite will be getting a phonecall (dont mean a bad one)


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

i bought mine from cyc atleast 3 years ago.its never been taken apart nor cleaned.
still works fine,although its never worked with the knob turned to full. a turn back from max is fine.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

dcampbell42 said:


> even though i soaked the metal guaze (which looked clean) in fairy liquid for a few minutes then rinsed, it may need something stronger maybe raw g101 or iron x
> 
> the other thing i can do is put plumbers tape on every joint and if none of the above work, at £40 for a few months autobrite will be getting a phonecall (dont mean a bad one)


PTFE tape is plumbers tape, not sure why the soak in fairy liquid though


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I bought mine from AB nearly 2 years ago and have used it god knows how many times and haven't stripped it down once.
As suggested, when I finish using it I run it without the bottle on for about 20 secs and turn the mix dial both ways (don't know why) just to clear it.
It did start to lose the ability to produce decent foam a few months back but all I did was pour a little neat Surfex HD into it from the inlet side and left it for a while then blasted it through again.
It isn't 100% I'll admit and probably needs a service but I haven't seen anything to say it was a waste of money, far from it.


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

The metal pipe being zinc coated steel (on the outside) and rusty on the inside is pretty poor too. And no, mine had no sealer on, tape, liquid or otherwise.

And it had the poor connector in brass that would not let go................


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Umm, I've had mine about two years, and always feel the bottle with fresh water after using it, then run that through the lance. Never had to take it apart to clean it, as the water I assume means all the soap within the unit is cleaned out, which otherwise would end up drying up and causing the lance to fail.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## dcampbell42 (May 4, 2011)

Avanti said:


> PTFE tape is plumbers tape, not sure why the soak in fairy liquid though


to clean the metal guaze? it was the only thing i had on hand


----------



## dcampbell42 (May 4, 2011)

quick question:

how necessary is the metal gauze? as all it seems to be is a filter for the outgoing water

and i know most of you will say "oh you most definately need it" but really whats the point in it?

thanks


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Does the gauze not help mix the solution which makes it foam?


----------



## dcampbell42 (May 4, 2011)

wee_green_mini said:


> Does to gauze not help mix the solution which makes it foam?


im not sure, either way my gauze has been in a strong g101 solution for some time now and hasnt been unblocked, will ironx or wheel cleaners or anything clean it better??


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

dcampbell42 said:


> im not sure, either way my gauze has been in a strong g101 solution for some time now and hasnt been unblocked, will ironx or wheel cleaners or anything clean it better??


You know you have not mentioned the gauze being blocked, you said you took it apart and after re-assembly , that it is spraying water everywhere, a blocked gauze alone is not going to cause that, and in such a short time and regular use the gauze should not become blocked.


----------



## dcampbell42 (May 4, 2011)

Avanti said:


> You know you have not mentioned the gauze being blocked, you said you took it apart and after re-assembly , that it is spraying water everywhere, a blocked gauze alone is not going to cause that, and in such a short time and regular use the gauze should not become blocked.


yea i took it apart again and reassembled and not its not spraying water everywere, just where it should be spraying it only its not foaming.

its just coming out like a hose with a bit of a spread now and doesnt seem to be mixing with the foam at all


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

dcampbell42 said:


> yea i took it apart again and reassembled and not its not spraying water everywere, just where it should be spraying it only its not foaming.
> 
> its just coming out like a hose with a bit of a spread now and doesnt seem to be mixing with the foam at all


So what happens when you turn the adjuster on top of the bottle?
there are some air ports on the nozzle as well, and if these get blocked, then foam possibility is reduced.


----------



## dcampbell42 (May 4, 2011)

Avanti said:


> So what happens when you turn the adjuster on top of the bottle?
> there are some air ports on the nozzle as well, and if these get blocked, then foam possibility is reduced.


i take back what i said about it spraying everywhere, its spraying out of these air holes when i turn the top nozzle man  unless its turned all the way to the negative where it just sprays water out (while filling the lance bottle).


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

dcampbell42 said:


> i take back what i said about it spraying everywhere, its spraying out of these air holes when i turn the top nozzle man  unless its turned all the way to the negative where it just sprays water out (while filling the lance bottle).


It sounds like grit maybe in the nozzle end, however it is difficult to impossible to know without actually seeing the thing, you will be able to see light through the nozzle.


----------



## dcampbell42 (May 4, 2011)

Avanti said:


> It sounds like grit maybe in the nozzle end, however it is difficult to impossible to know without actually seeing the thing, you will be able to see light through the nozzle.


cant see right through it, when i try to stick a needle through it, it hits a piece of metal so doesnt go right through


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

To be really honest with you mate you would be best taking up the complaint with the supplier direct, i dnt mean to come accross as ruid but it sounds like you are slating the product as well as having problems with it!

This would be best closed and the matter taken up with autobrite direct before you start taking the thing apart and ending up not being able to return it as its been tampered with.


----------



## dcampbell42 (May 4, 2011)

couped said:


> To be really honest with you mate you would be best taking up the complaint with the supplier direct, i dnt mean to come accross as ruid but it sounds like you are slating the product as well as having problems with it!
> 
> This would be best closed and the matter taken up with autobrite direct before you start taking the thing apart and ending up not being able to return it as its been tampered with.


sure once its taken apart it probably wont be able to be returned anyway


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

dcampbell42 said:


> sure once its taken apart it probably wont be able to be returned anyway


Well sound's like your going to need another one as from what you've said it's f**ked.


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

this happened to me a while ago, I gave the bottle a good squeeze while spraying and it started foaming again. Never had a problem since and I've had it for 2 years now. 

Could it be that simple?


----------



## robq7653 (Jun 24, 2011)

get a video up of what its doing and one of us could help i'm sure. check the small holes are clear, o rings are not scored and well lubed. need to see it really, or even take it to a local detailer on here to look at it, i would if was close to you


----------



## dcampbell42 (May 4, 2011)

mainsy said:


> this happened to me a while ago, I gave the bottle a good squeeze while spraying and it started foaming again. Never had a problem since and I've had it for 2 years now.
> 
> Could it be that simple?


must try that, would be great if it was that simple


----------



## dcampbell42 (May 4, 2011)

robq7653 said:


> get a video up of what its doing and one of us could help i'm sure. check the small holes are clear, o rings are not scored and well lubed. need to see it really, or even take it to a local detailer on here to look at it, i would if was close to you


will get a video up tomorrow, i think its definately got something to do with the dilution nozzle. just going to keep fiddling til i get it, wont let it beat me, although i have got onto autobrite on this matter, shouldnt have this bother with a product at that money which is supposed to be "heavy duty" after a few months.


----------



## dcampbell42 (May 4, 2011)

bit of an update:

so after a few nights i lifted this again and gave it a rattle and it turned out that the injector screw wasnt screwed in tightly. took apart with the vice again and fastened the screw. now foaming fine  (out at 8 in the morning snow foaming a car am i mad)

just going to take it apart again as there are a few leaks and put the PTFE tape on several joints to stop leaking. there is still a minor spray from the top of the bottle, the brass part that the lance bottle screws into where it got slighty squeezed in the vice... nothing major though


----------

